# Online Auto Show!



## maximusprimee (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Thought you may like to submit your car into this wonderful Auto Show I stumbled upon. Hosted by a car website if your car gets the most votes you win $250! Not too bad and it's a pretty fun event. Here's the link it's hosted on facebook through shortstack. https://www.facebook.com/web2carz/app_192229990808929

Best of luck!


----------

